#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-16
<ArcticChill360> hi
<ArcticChill360> well i take it no one is here......
<ArcticChill360> ok good bye.......
<ChinnoDog> @later tell ArcticChill360 It usually takes longer than 3 minutes to get our attention.
<PennBot> ChinnoDog: The operation succeeded.
<InHisName> attention anyone awake yet / still ?
<JonathanD> Good Morning Pennsylvania.
<rmg51> Good Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<JonathanD> Looks pretty chilly out.
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> with rain a good bet
<JonathanD> Hmmm
<JonathanD> I wanted to run.
<rmg51> run between the rain drops ;-)
<JonathanD> haha :P
<JonathanD> it's not raining yet, I may still go
<JonathanD> It's just a bit chilly for my tastes :p
<rmg51> that's what sweatshirts are for
<JonathanD> I should get one of those.
<rmg51> or a jacket
<JonathanD> and sweatpants, or something.
<JonathanD> would be good.
<rmg51> longjohns for the really cold days
<JonathanD> I don't usually run outdoors on the really cold days :p
<JonathanD> If it's cold enough I'll just climb stairs at the office.
<JonathanD> I have no tolerance for cold whatsoever :P
<rmg51> wimp
<JonathanD> The gym teacher made us run in the cold, I'm done with that now ;)
<rmg51> if it's raining or snowing I'll stay in
<rmg51> cold never stopped me
<rmg51> just means more layers
<JonathanD> Once I get my bike (and if it's servicable) I believe I'll start riding to work fridays.
<JonathanD> rmg51: I could maybe live with that. Maybe.
<JonathanD> I've never been very happy running in jeans though.
<JonathanD> Perhaps I just need better clothes for it.
<rmg51> sweats for me
<JonathanD> yeah.
<JonathanD> jeans are too inflexible.
<rmg51> and it looks strange to see some one running down the street dressed in jeans
<rmg51> what is he running from?
<rmg51> bring ID and bail money ;-)
<JonathanD> hah
<JonathanD> rmg51: I'd rather go canoe every morning at this point but thats somewhat impractical :P
<rmg51> you just need a job near the water
<JonathanD> My job is near the water.
<JonathanD> Our office is right off the river in consh.
<JonathanD> meh
<JonathanD> finding hotels is a pita.
<rmg51> find hotels is easy
<rmg51> finding one you can afford is the problem
<JonathanD> rmg51: it's not for me.
<JonathanD> looking for "suggestions" for fosscon.
<JonathanD> Trying to find stuff that is 1.) Cheap and 2.) either near enough to walk, or near enough MT to train.
<JonathanD> My method thus far has been scrolling along the regionals on google maps wiht "hotels" in the search bow
<rmg51> good luck
<rmg51> time for breakfast
<JonathanD> mmm
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<andrew> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html
<PennBot> Title: NASA - NASA TV (at www.nasa.gov)
<InHisName> Hi, and a good morning too!
<InHisName> I've just upgraded my main computer to 10.10 and then to 11.04.
<InHisName> Now I cannot find how to start Pidgin.    Used to be:  apps>internet>pidgin      How to find it in the new thingy (unity?) on left edge of desktop ?
<jedijf> InHisName: is it installed?
<InHisName> I think so,  software apps button I noticed Pidgin there with "uninstall" button active.
<andrew> click the top left ubuntu logo, type pidgin?
<jedijf> and notice the apps...more apps...etc
<InHisName> Now trying to tweek my name here.                      (09:38:21 AM) NickServ: (notice) You are already logged in as InHisName.
<InHisName> Grrrr, I can't seem to change to another nick.    Says I'm already logged in as InHisName
<andrew> ghost
<andrew> use the ghost command
<andrew> wait
<andrew> what are you trying to do?
<InHisName1> finally found Pidgin.    Gotta do more mouse clics and less hoovering to get to it.
<andrew> just type, it should find it
<InHisName1> click left upper corner (barely see icon there)    choose internet - then choose more - finally choose Pidgin.
<andrew> click left upper corner (or hit the super key) type pidgin, hit enter
<andrew> Darn kids nowadays being so mouse dependent
<InHisName1> Typing found it  but that is a click + sixletters + another click.
<InHisName1> KIDS ?????!!??
<PennBot> It has been said that KIDS are in bed, InHisName1
<andrew> InHisName1: nonsense: super key, type, down arrow, enter
<andrew> (I missed the down arrow the first time)
<InHisName1> super key ?
<andrew> It's the one that is typically located under the shift/z
<andrew> and between the ctrl & alt
<InHisName1> never mind the OTHER os uses the same key
<andrew> What does that have to do with this conversation? are we forbidden to use it because an operating system that isn't even installed, let alone running also uses it? Better toss out my entire keyboard then
<InHisName1> Now can't find how to change my nick in Pidgin.    /msg NickServ newname  (with or without a password)   keeps sending --->  you are already logged in InHisName
<andrew> you change your name using /nick newNick
<InHisName1> Does it use the under-utilized key between the right-ctrl and right 'super-key' ?     That would be way cool.
<andrew> a lot of programs utilize that key
<InHisName> thanks
<InHisName> Now to get CUPS working again after a few months of not working.
<InHisName> Its 'hooked' to network printer.    But all jobs for last 9 months stoppped and not printing.
<ChinnoDog> sup peeps
<InHisName> I'm attempting to fix my cups
<InHisName> seems to be fixed after answering prompt for login and password.
<InHisName> Yes, another print printed just fine.
<InHisName> on a web page is:   <h5><a class="soldOut" >I Want One!</a></h5>        but I am unable to get google's advanced search to reject based on string soldOut.   I even have set to search WHOLE page.   Is it impossible to search on that portion of a page ?
<andrew> because google tends to ignore what the user can't read/see
<InHisName> is there another search engine that allow that kind of serching ?
<InHisName> I am getting 2 rows x 2 columns in destop switching.   How to change options ?   Used to right click lower right icons.   Unity took them away.   It's icons don't have options for right clicking.
<andrew> what are you trying to accomplish?
<teddy-dbear> sounds like he wants to increase the number of desktops
<andrew> InHisName: open compizconfig-settings-manager
<andrew> (install it if you don't have it installed)
<andrew> I was asking more about his searching, not the desktops
<JonathanD> I think wawa for lunch today.
<InHisName> Ok, found universal setting manager- cool does compiz too.   Do I need to re-boot or re-start something to make new settings take hold ?
<andrew> not sure what the universal setting manager is, but compizconfig-settings-manager will change it for you, and all of it's changes are in real-time
<InHisName> I'm in adv search and want to eliminate pages that are sold out.  When item quantity appears then item is sold out.   But its kinda like the class="" problem.     http://www.google.com/advanced_search?q=Ou%C7%9D+-soldOut+-ITEM-QUANTITY+site:moofi.woot.com&num=100&hl=en&lr=&client=ubuntu&channel=fs&biw=722&bih=970&prmd=ivns
<PennBot> Title: Google Advanced Search (at www.google.com)
<andrew> it might index alt tags
<andrew> and/or title tags
<andrew> but beyond that, it has no reason to index class/id tags
<InHisName> Found the compiz mgr.  didn't find rows & columns settings but added cube and rotate.
<InHisName> Knocked out unity.    and border around windows.    Can't drag windows.
<andrew> it's under general
<InHisName> Compizz config settings mgr may be stuck label in top border still.
<andrew> general -> general options -> desktop size
<InHisName> No options to start apps any more.
<InHisName> need keyboard commands to start things for time being.
<teddy-dbear> you really can't use the cube with unity
<teddy-dbear> cube disables the unity plug in
<InHisName> so it seems.   Is there way to start compiz mgr from keyboard ?
<teddy-dbear> if you still have the thingy in upper right you can get to it from there
<andrew> InHisName: alt+f2
<InHisName> no thingy, click does nothing
<teddy-dbear> upper left
<InHisName> alt-f2   nothing
<InHisName> upper left - nothing  both right and left clicking
<teddy-dbear> your screwed :-D
<InHisName> Oh, I do have one terminal session open.
<InHisName> Can compiz mgr be started from command line ?
<teddy-dbear> type ccsm
<InHisName> Ok its started.   Turned off cube and rotate.
<InHisName> Enabled 'Wall'    is that Unity ?
<teddy-dbear> no
<teddy-dbear> unity plug in
<InHisName> Still don't have borders around windows yet either.
<teddy-dbear> Ubuntu Unity Plugin
<InHisName> Found Unity/ turned on -- still now borders yet.
<InHisName> super key / upper left/  left edge not showing unity yet
<teddy-dbear> try desktopwall
<InHisName> At present I have General: composite & OpenGL
<InHisName> nothing checked accessability
<InHisName> desktop:  Unity & Wall
<InHisName> how to move window with keyboard strokes ?
<InHisName> Got restarted,  Unity showing but STILL no borders around windows.
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<INH_TestBox> Well Alt-F7 moves windows normally
<INH_TestBox> Except in main cmptr doesn't work
<InHisName> Guess I'll try rebooting to see it that does anything
<InHisName> Rebooted but still no borders and can't drag with mouse or Alt-F7  neither works
<InHisName> Now I've turned off all items except for Mouse polling in compiz settings
<InHisName> STILL no borders on the windows
<teddy-dbear> try enabling Scale in compiz
<teddy-dbear> I don't remember if that's what worked for me
<teddy-dbear> you'll find it under windows management
<INH_TestBox> I botched things worse.   No top bar, no untity thingy, so way to start anything.
<jedijf> alt f2 will work
<INH_TestBox> I have logged into diff user.   Can I change settings for 1st user for ccsm via 2nd user ?
<INH_TestBox> Alt-F2 does nothing
<teddy-dbear> you are so screwed
<teddy-dbear> this is why I'm not a big fan of unity
<teddy-dbear> I'll stick to classic for now
<INH_TestBox> where does compiz mgr save changes to?    I tried /home/user/.compiz/session/   but that does not seem to be it.
<INH_TestBox> Can I UNinstall / REinstall compiz or is it another term?
<teddy-dbear> just give up
<teddy-dbear> reboot
<teddy-dbear> recovery mode
<teddy-dbear> login screen
<teddy-dbear> switch to Ubuntu Classic
<teddy-dbear> done
<teddy-dbear> forget Unity at least for the next 6 months
<JonathanD> heh :P
<teddy-dbear> JonathanD: if you don't like that idea you help INH_TestBox fix his problems :-/
<InHisName> Well, I have borders and unitiy back running again.
<InHisName> I've been getting errors at reboot from polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 and it make a bug report.   Can I do something about that ?   Uninstall / delete / or ???
<InHisName> Synaptic only shows polkit-kde-1 as being installed     nothing about polkit-gnome- whatever else.
<InHisName> HELLO    Hello    hello     anyone awake yet ?
<teddy-dbear> no
<teddy-dbear> got to go
<teddy-dbear> later
<InHisName> only a stuffed teddy bear is all that is awake so far ?
<InHisName> yawn
<InHisName> when I am starting up, testuser is already logged in, before I click to login.   Where is this occuring so I can remove the automatic login ?
<IdleOne> InHisName: System > Admin > Login
<IdleOne> that user may be set to auto login
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-17
<ChinnoDog> hiya
<freelancer317> How's ChinnoDog doing?
<ChinnoDog> ChinnoDog is doing fine
<ChinnoDog> Eating leftover spagetti pizza
<ChinnoDog> And watching cats in the bedroom act like cats
 * teddy-dbear is watching teddy bears be teddy bears :-D
<andrew> spagetti pizza?
<ChinnoDog> Yes. Stuffed spagetti pizza. With meatballs. Its good stuff.
<InHisName> No one is messing around with ubuntu tonight ?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<teddy-dbear> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi rmg51 and teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> were you out running in the rain?
<JonathanD> teddy-dbear: got to the end of the block, was soaked, came back and did situps instead.
<teddy-dbear> I don't like to get wet
<JonathanD> it's very rainy.
<teddy-dbear> if I get wet I can't hug anyone
<JonathanD> it was only drizzling when I went out.
<teddy-dbear> I would be like a sponge :-(
<JonathanD> heh :)
<JonathanD> we'll still give you hugs. in a raincoat.
<teddy-dbear> I'm the one that needs the rain coat
<erstazi> What do yinz think about Unity?
<andrew> I had to adjust a few things (see most recent post on http://ahotw.com/), but otherwise I'm getting used to it
<PennBot> Title: Andrews Home On The Web (at ahotw.com)
<erstazi> andrew: thanks (:
<erstazi> andrew: I use synergy as well
<ssweeny> it's growing on me
<ssweeny> my work computer uses unity but my home one uses gnome 3 from the ppa
<ssweeny> both have really good points about them and things that could be improved
<erstazi> ssweeny: what do you think of GNOME3?
<ssweeny> erstazi, it's pretty sweet, but i don't really care for the default gtk theme
<ssweeny> i LOVE the dynamic workspaces
<rhpot1991> I've been getting used to unity, after some tweaking
<rhpot1991> pretty much the same issues and same tweaks as andrew for me
<erstazi> yeah, I don't mind it. Just I kept hearing about Synergy being an issue and I use super a lot. I figured they were fixable but I probably won't upgrade my laptop for a month or so.
<rhpot1991> "fixable"
<rhpot1991> really we are working around it, would be much better if you could adjust unity
<rhpot1991> move the bar to a different part of the screen, etc
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: jslinux has a bogomips of 20.21 in my browser, ~= 486DX/40. Is this an emulation of an x86 CPU or is it emulated at a higher level?
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, as far as i can tell it's an x86 CPU emulator
<ssweeny> yeah if you check the tech notes link it says what exactly is being emulated
<ChinnoDog> That is pretty neat
<ssweeny> yeah
<ChinnoDog> I bet it would be faster if the GNU components were rewritten in javascript but that could take forever
<ChinnoDog> Because then you would need a C to Javascript compiler
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-18
<InHisName> Good Morning all
<InHisName> Hey did any of you get a VirtaPay.com account ?   Have some VirtaPay credits to spend.
<andrew> morning
<ssweeny> morning andrew
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<teddy-dbear> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<InHisName> Their site is up and buying and selling has begun.
<InHisName> The Bacon-izer isn't awake yet.
<InHisName> I am slowly getting the hang of Unity.
<InHisName> Except the pulldowns of an app are harder to get to:
<InHisName> I found them in full screen mode at top  of screen.
<InHisName> Just by hovering over to right of window title in top bar.
<InHisName> The hovering over top bar of screen for reduced window works too.
<InHisName> Great!    Now not to much inconvieniance to using Unity over regular.
<InHisName> Now Ive 'anchored' terminal and pidgin in unity bar, but needing 2nd terminal and clicking term button only goes back to 1st one.
<InHisName> Still gotta open upper left "    " space to open apps and call on terminal for 2nd one to run.
<InHisName> So what are YOUR happy and sad parts of Unity ?
<teddy-dbear> :P
<InHisName> If you're going to 'raspberry' then give details, teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> it no worky :-/
<teddy-dbear> 11.04 broke wireless on one laptop
<teddy-dbear> can't get nvidia drivers to work on 2 laptops
<teddy-dbear> network manager is broken on the oldest Dell
<InHisName> switching to 'regular' fixes all of that ?
<teddy-dbear> not a good version for me
<teddy-dbear> no
<teddy-dbear> it's the version
<teddy-dbear> 2 laptops can' even run Unity
<InHisName> then regress back to 10.10
<teddy-dbear> I'll stay with classic for now
<InHisName> One of my machines wants classic too.  Video card too dumb to do any more than that.
<teddy-dbear> the battery is dying on the home box
<teddy-dbear> it will have to be replaced sooner or later
<InHisName> home box =? the old fancy brown covered laptop ?
<teddy-dbear> no
<teddy-dbear> that is my old one
<teddy-dbear> the one that traveled
<teddy-dbear> the home one han't been out and about for at least 3 1/2 years
<InHisName> a newer laptop ?   its battery going bye-bye where the old machine still running on battery just fine ?
<teddy-dbear> yep
<teddy-dbear> plus I good use more hard drive space
<teddy-dbear> it only has 160 gigs
<InHisName> Some laptops can run with no battery but with charger plugged in.   Not your case I assume.
<teddy-dbear> ok for now
<teddy-dbear> works fine plued in
<teddy-dbear> plugged
<teddy-dbear> just can't move around with it
<teddy-dbear> at least not for long
<teddy-dbear> and no wireless
<teddy-dbear> it is now a desktop
<InHisName> teddy-dbear: can you go to - http://www.sias.us/mathdril.htm  and tell me the count of US flag ?
<PennBot> Title: New Page 1 (at www.sias.us)
<teddy-dbear> 2
<InHisName> Ok thanks for checking.   So It will increase with more IPs logging in.
<teddy-dbear> prolly
<InHisName> Good AfterNoon! who's awake NOW ?
<JonathanD> No one.
 * InHisName yawns, longing for a nap too.
 * rhpot1991 wishes he could nap
 * ChinnoDog hits rhpot1991 over the head with a baseball bat
 * ssweeny wishes he could nap without the threat of violence
 * InHisName went searching for some ritalin to end this maddening urge to nap.
<rhpot1991> I think my work would discourage both the napping and the violence
<InHisName> r u a brain surgeon ?
<ChinnoDog> You wished you could nap. I made sure you could.
<rhpot1991> s/brain/bad .net code/ and then maybe
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog should be ChinnoFairy or ChinnoGenie for all the wishes he grants
<ssweeny> could go old-school with ChinnoDjinn
<rhpot1991> the chinnofairy is here to grant you a wish with its wish bat
 * teddy-dbear stays away from ChinnoDog
<teddy-dbear> I don't need my stuffing knocked out :'(
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> wish_bat++
<n2diy> Can I mix and match Ext 3 and Ext 4 file systems? I building a test/backup box, and I was thinking of formatting it Ext 4, but my main box is using Ext 3?
 * InHisName thinks he has ext3, ext4, and lvm all running on same spindle.
<teddy-dbear> time for this teddy bear to go
<n2diy> I'm building a test box with a SATA 160g hard drive. I can't set the boot flag on the drive, it is an OEM drive that has WIN NT, and XP on it, and it won't boot those, ideas?
<InHisName> I usually can set boot flag from gparted.   Strange that you cannot.
<InHisName> Of course the boot tracks need to be good or it wont boot.
<n2diy> InHisName, roger that, I can't even format it, but let me try formatting it without the boot flag set, and see what happens?
<InHisName> If you don't care about the old stuff.  Just delete all the partitions.  Start fresh.
<InHisName> I will be on intermittently.
<n2diy> InHisName, roger that, I don't want any MS stuff. I set up the partitions, and it is now installing the system, hopefully GRUB with be able to set the boot stuff?
<ChinnoDog> hrm. In Gingerbread you can write entire applications in C++
<InHisName> grub on a bare drive was always good for booting.  Hope you have luck for that.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-19
<InHisName> Are most of you all sleeping 24/7 now ?   Except for one who wakes up types a bit then falls back asleep ?
<InHisName> n2diy: How did the disk usage go ?
<ChinnoDog> I'm hibernating until the next LTS
<JonathanD> Good morning PA.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<InHisName> Good Morning, JonathanD & rmg51 & teddy-dbear
<andrew> I see how it is
<teddy-dbear> o/
<teddy-dbear> I guess InHisName doesn't want to talk to a bot ;-)
<teddy-dbear> anyway........ morning andrew
<andrew> morning stuffed bear
<InHisName> Good bot mawnin' andrew
<teddy-dbear> :-[
<JonathanD> morning InHisName
<InHisName> so it is
<ChinnoDog> There was a tornado in Philly yesterday?
<waltman> Yes, in the Northeast around Bustleton and Red Lion.
<InHisName> Wife said it went from there over towards Willow Grove.  Pretty heavy flooding Moreland & 611.
<waltman> I was just in that general area on Monday and Tuesday.  I was back at Drexel yesterday and we didn't get much rain at all here.
<InHisName> spotty weather
 * ChinnoDog makes a peep
<ChinnoDog> I listened to a podcast about DDT the other day. DDT is awesome stuf.
<andrew> DDT?
<ChinnoDog> http://skeptoid.com/episodes/4230
<PennBot> Title: DDT: Secret Life of a Pesticide (at skeptoid.com)
<ChinnoDog> I don't read them, I listen to them. Too lazy to read. :-)
<n2diy> InHisName, grub took care of the boot flag at the end of the install.
<InHisName> Good deal, n2diy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-20
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> Morning everyone
<InHisName> Isn't it wonderful ??   It is FRIDAY!   It's Friday.
<teddy-dbear> o/
<InHisName> teddy-dbear has transformed into a BOT!
<teddy-dbear> one day before the end of the world ;-)
<ChinnoDog> hi peeps
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ssweeny> wassup ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> nuffin much. Got me a mexican hot chocolate and an apple danish.
<ssweeny> nice
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: What do you do for Canonical now?
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, i'm in the OEM solutions group
<ssweeny> basically i customize ubuntu for new hardware
<ChinnoDog> For whose hardware?
<ssweeny> can't say
<ssweeny> well, i can say that for instance my group created the netbook interface for the dell mini
<ssweeny> so things like that
<ChinnoDog> Ah. So, you are customizing it for vendors. That is what I wanted to know.
<ChinnoDog> Do they pay you to do this or does Canonical do this to push Ubuntu?
<ssweeny> both i guess
<ssweeny> some of the stuff ends up in ubuntu
<ssweeny> like unity-2d, which i believe came out of the oem group
<ChinnoDog> But I mean when someone like Dell wants to sell a laptop with Ubuntu do they pay your group to cut them an Ubuntu image/install or does Canonical volunteer to make one so Dell can ship Ubuntu?
<ChinnoDog> i.e. Who is actually paying your salary?
<ssweeny> i believe that dell pays for the customization
<ssweeny> but i've only been here a week so what do i know?
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: are you doing ARM builds?
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, not at the moment. why?
<ChinnoDog> Just wondering
<ChinnoDog> Any non x86 architectures?
<ssweeny> ubuntu already has ports to arm and powerpc
<ssweeny> and debian has a ton more
<ssweeny> actually the ubuntu powerpc port may be unmaintained now
<ChinnoDog> I meant your group. ARe you doing non x86 customizations?
<ChinnoDog> AMD is releasing a 128-bit CPU this year? Sweet.
<ChinnoDog> When can I get Ubuntu 128-bit edition?
<ChinnoDog> MS is working on 128-bit Win 8.
 * ChinnoDog expects Ubuntu 128-bit released tomorrow
 * ssweeny gets right on that
<ChinnoDog> \o/
<JonathanD> I want 640-bit
<JonathanD> that ought to be enough for anyone.
<ChinnoDog> Oh. Its not just this year, its next month. http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20110307165713_AMD_Finalizes_Shipment_Dates_for_Next_Gen_Chips.html
<PennBot> Title: AMD Finalizes Shipment Dates for Next-Gen Chips - X-bit labs (at www.xbitlabs.com)
<ssweeny> man we just got 64-bit working right on the desktop
<ChinnoDog> Good. This can be an excercise in portability. The same things that make the 64-bit version work should make 128-bit work, correct?
<ChinnoDog> There isn't a whole lot of 64-bit only software but there is 32-bit, so just need to write the compatibility library for running 32-bit code on 128-bit CPU and it should be pretty much the same experience.
 * ssweeny does not really see the utility of a 128-bit cpu at this point
<ssweeny> all it will really do is bloat software
<ChinnoDog> I can't tell if there are x86-128 instructions. Maybe the architecture is 128-bit but the instructions are still 64-bit.
<ChinnoDog> Theoretically having a 128-bit wide data path should allow you to process 64-bit instructions twice as fast, right?
<ssweeny> it's not just the instructions
<ssweeny> you also have pointers and ints
<pleia2> and monkeys and daffodils
<ssweeny> those too
<teddy-dbear> no unicorns?
<pleia2> unicorns are unrelated
<ssweeny> unicorns are orthogonal to instruction set size
<ssweeny> everyone knows that
<teddy-dbear> how about cookies?
<teddy-dbear> cookies are good anytime :-[
<ssweeny> cookies are apparently a sometimes food
<teddy-dbear> cookies are an anytime food :-D
<ssweeny> that's what i thought
<ChinnoDog> cookies++
<ChinnoDog> I could use a nap
<ssweeny> naps++
<pleia2> naps++
<teddy-dbear> cookies++
<teddy-dbear> naps++
<teddy-dbear> cookies then a nap :-D
<ChinnoDog> so sleepy
 * ChinnoDog slaps ChinnoDog around a bit with a large trout
<ChinnoDog> What are you all up to this weekend?
<rmg51> PACS on Sat.
<rmg51> if the world doesn't end first
<waltman> The world isn't ending until 6 PM, so you've got plenty of time to his PACS first.
<rmg51> just in time for dinner
<ChinnoDog> So.. Why is the rapture tomorrow?
<rmg51> some dumbass said so :-/
<rmg51> dinner time
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: noah's ark anniversary, i believe
<ChinnoDog> lol. I'm reading the wikipedia page on it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_end_times_prediction
<PennBot> Title: 2011 end times prediction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<ChinnoDog> hehe. Rapture Relief Fund!
<waltman> Wow, his argument for it being 7000 years after the flood is a bit dubious.
<jedijf> @seen mutantturkey
<PennBot> jedijf: mutantturkey was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 2 weeks, 1 day, 20 hours, 42 minutes, and 10 seconds ago: <MutantTurkey> what can you do with the new 11.04? even less than the 8.10!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-21
<mikedep334> http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<PennBot> Title: Javascript PC Emulator (at bellard.org)
<mikedep334> :)
<mikedep334> it has vi
<mikedep334> arrgh, it has rpm but not dpkg!
<mikedep334> it has qemacs
<ChinnoDog> Going to convert it to Ubuntu?
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: sure, it will only take 1 hour to boot :)
<mikedep334> but yes
<mikedep334> if I was an expert hacker
<mikedep334> I would totally work on that.
<mikedep334> working on that would involve implementing LOTS of emulator code
<mikedep334> http://bellard.org/jslinux/tech.html
<PennBot> Title: Javascript PC Emulator - Technical Notes (at bellard.org)
<mikedep334> read the limitations
<ChinnoDog> I have. Let me kno when jsbuntu is ready.
<ChinnoDog> calvin_: hallo
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-22
 * ChinnoDog yawns loudly
 * InHisName quietly yawns, also
<ChinnoDuck> cool web client
<InHisName> ChinnoDuck ?
<ChinnoDuck> ya. Just playing.
<Sadin> hi everyone :)
<InHisName> hi Sadin
<Sadin> i just saw this group on the ubuntu site and decided to drop by since im an 15yr old ubuntu user from pa
<ChinnoDog> hi Sadin
<Sadin> so what do ubuntu groups do?
<ChinnoDog> Sadin: formally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto#Things your LoCo can do
<PennBot> Title: LoCoTeamHowto - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Sadin> alright thanks!
<ChinnoDog> We've had release parties, installfests, other types of events. Some of us participate in related groups.
<Sadin> ah
<ChinnoDog> Not everyone participates in IRC. There are others that only use the forums or mailing list
<ChinnoDog> Where abouts in PA are you?
<Sadin> Douglassville, near readin
<Sadin> reading*
<ChinnoDog> ah, SE of Reading. I am in Denver, SW of Reading.
<Sadin> awesome!
<ChinnoDog> Most of us are clustered around the Philly or Pittsburg areas.
<Sadin> ah
<Sadin> so is anyone else in here a developer?
<ChinnoDog> There are, though I do not count myself among them.
<Sadin> ah
<Sadin> well nice to meet you
<Sadin> :)
<ChinnoDog> :)
<ChinnoDog> Since you said 'anyone else' I take it you are a developer?
<Sadin> yes i love to build websites with Ruby on Rails and PHP
<ChinnoDog> Have any cool sites you built to point us to?
<Sadin> just my blog i finished the theme to match my favorite language Ruby. Most of my sites are hosted offline because im 15 and cant afford hosting :P
<Sadin> but i have my first client that im building my site for and i hope to be getting paid a modest ammount for my age :) heres my blog http://sparkz.exofire.net
<PennBot> Title: Sparkz on Rails (at sparkz.exofire.net)
<Sadin> ChinnoDog i also made a little IRC bot in ruby
<ChinnoDog> If you particpate here we can add your bot to Planet. http://planet.ubuntupennsylvania.org/
<PennBot> Title: Ubuntu Pennsylvania Planet (at planet.ubuntupennsylvania.org)
<ChinnoDog> hrm. I'm noticing there are broken blogs in planet.
<ChinnoDog> s/bot/blog
<Sadin> ChinnoDog how would i sign up to the site?
<ChinnoDog> One of us has to add you. Not sure who has the keys...
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: jedijf: who can add to planet?
<ChinnoDog> bts3685|vps: ^^
<Sadin> so my blog posts will appear here?
<Sadin> if im added that is
<ChinnoDog> Yes, or a subset of them if you prefer
<Sadin> :D cool readers it will be nice to have people reading my posts other then my family and friends who look at what i do and say "i dont understand, but cool" lol
<ChinnoDog> That gives me an idea. I wonder if there is an easy way to make a "hide stuff I don't understand" control on my blog
<Sadin> lol
<ChinnoDog> That is an excellent idea for non technical peeps that read my blog, like my family
<Sadin> Couldnt you just point them to a catagory that is seperate from your technical stuff
<ChinnoDog> You are assuming they followed a link to the site though. If friends/family find my page they will land on the front page
<ChinnoDog> I need a control right at the top to hide stuff they don't care about so it is not greek to them
<Sadin> thats where the wonderfull world of PHP comes in
<Sadin> assuming thats what your blogging software is written in lol
<ChinnoDog> I'm resisting learning php. lol
<ChinnoDog> Yes, alas, it is php. It is just wordpress.
<Sadin> mine is wordpress as well
<Sadin> i can send you a link to a great book for learning php
<ChinnoDog> noo. resisting, remember?
<Sadin> one of us... one of us...
<Sadin> :D
<ChinnoDog> I started updating the theme on my site and then forgot about it. I need to return to that.
<ChinnoDog> ... at some point
<Sadin> can i get a link im curious
<ChinnoDog> http://www.chinnodog.com
<PennBot> Title: ChinnoDogs blog - Just me and my inflatable life. (at www.chinnodog.com)
<ChinnoDog> You can see how I hardly ever update it
<ChinnoDog> My subtitle is lame too. haha
<Sadin> lol
<Sadin> I like it the backgrounds not me but its very cool
<ChinnoDog> btw, hosting is cheap. Or, it can be anyway.
<Sadin> webdesign is how i got into and learned about the wonderful world of PHP and web dev
<Sadin> Im sure it is but ive been trying to self host
<Sadin> im trying to build a server i got everything i need took a bunch of parts from 2 old junkers one of which i bought at a local yard sale today haha but it needed a hard disk but when i tryed to install ubuntu server i had found that my HD died...
<Sadin> Sorry about that my empathy client is crashing alot...
<ChinnoDog> What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Sadin> 11.04
<Sadin> its started recently..
<Sadin> last few days
<ChinnoDog> I'm still using 10.10 on this desktop. hmm
<ChinnoDog> Are you using the Empathy repo or stock Ubuntu repos?
<Sadin> im using what came right from the install
<ChinnoDog> There is a Telepathy PPA in ubuntu-tweak. It isn't clear to me how Empathy and Telepathy are related.
<Sadin> hmmm
<ChinnoDog> Looks like in 10.10 Telepathy is in the repo but the one in the Ubuntu repo is newer.
<Sadin> Say hello to my ruby bot :D
<ChinnoDog> Rubybot: hello
<Sadin> lol
<ChinnoDog> Rubybot: @help
<Sadin> he doesnt do anything
<Sadin> :(
<ChinnoDog> oh. lol
<ChinnoDog> Rubybot: useless!
<Sadin> just connects and can say stuff when i type it in terminal :) but its a start
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: Rubybot is useless
<PennBot> I hear ya, ChinnoDog.
<Sadin> :(
<Sadin> haha
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: Sadin?
<PennBot> Bugger all, I dunno!
<Sadin> Ugh my only blank HD that i was going to use in my ubuntu server is dead now what am i going to do :(
<ChinnoDog> Get another one?
<ChinnoDog> I recently threw out a bunch, but they were small.
<ChinnoDog> They were all between 2 and 20GB.
<Sadin> i just need a really small one for PHP files
<Sadin> i need one thats still Pata compatible lol
<ChinnoDog> I had a couple old 20gb Quantums I chucked. Sorry...
<Sadin> its alrighty no way at all could you have gotten it to me my parents dont like me talking to people on the internet but i try to tell em not everyones bad
<ChinnoDog> haha. "not everyone" = "hardly anyone"
<ChinnoDog> I mean, relatively speaking
<Sadin> i wanna work on a PHP site ive been building but its late :/
 * Sadin goes to bed
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: sleep?
<PennBot> It has been said that sleep is for the weak, ChinnoDog
<Sadin> lol
<Sadin> night
<ChinnoDog> night
<udi> connect #ubuntu-us-pa
<udi> test
<udi> hey ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> hi!
<ChinnoDog> udi: welcome to our channel :-)
<JonathanD> hi udi
<JonathanD> test succeded.
<Sadin> Hi everyone :)
<ChinnoDog> hello again
<Irishmanluke> hello channel
<Sadin> ChinnoDog i decided to help make artwork for ubuntu
<ChinnoDog> Are you a good graphic artist?
<Sadin> Im pretty good with photoshop i like to make wallpapers and website themes
<Sadin> whether or not im good is for other people to judge :)
<Sadin> ChinnoDog was i added to the planet?
<ChinnoDog> Not by me. I don't have permission. idk where everyone is
<ChinnoDog> Well, I know pleia2 is on a boat, but that doesn't help. :-)
<Sadin> lol boats r cool :D
<ChinnoDog> web site says pleia2 or lamalex does web stuff
<ChinnoDog> @seen lamalex
<PennBot> ChinnoDog: lamalex was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 1 week, 5 days, 7 hours, 35 minutes, and 42 seconds ago: <lamalex> oh, there was sweat
<Sadin> :O other web peoples cool
<Sadin> Removing windows from my desktop.... :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-14
<jedijf> *yawn*
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning THREE of you
<waltman> *yawn*
 * InHisName *yawn*
<InHisName> do we have a yawning epidemic yet?
<JonathanD> yes.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> andrew: geeknic in evansburg state park?
<JonathanD> andrew: probably some geocaching there.
<waltman> *yawn*
<Sadin> http://zachsnyder.deviantart.com/#/d4zwe4p yay wmfs fedora config is done
<waltman> sweet
<andrew> JonathanD: eveningh
<andrew> JonathanD: when?
<JonathanD> andrew: early june?
<InHisName> if ubuntu crashes and cuts off power,  what log file to look into for any possible interesting errors ?
<pleia2> /var/log/syslog /var/log/daemon.log
<pleia2> but it's not easy to determine, often time freeze-ups also halt writing to disk (so no logging)
<JonathanD> How silly ;)
<pleia2> computers are very good at thoroughly misbehaving :)
<JonathanD> Indeed.
<JonathanD> I blame the cylons.
<pleia2> I can't tell them apart from regular people
<JonathanD> Thats why I blame them.
<pleia2> good idea
<rmg51> they totally messed up sleep and hibernation on Teddy' s laptop
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-15
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
<InHisName> I seem to have TWO system monitors on my system.  One is ver 3.2.1 and  other is 4.7.4 and seems to be related to kde.   How to uninstall the 4.7.4 version one and NOT the 3.2.1 version one ?
<InHisName> any google haters around ?   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrontojPWEE&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<waltman> *quack*
<rmg51> InHisName: it looks like you want ksysguard
<InHisName> that is an UNinstaller ?
<rmg51> the other is gnome-system monitor
<rmg51> that is the name of the app
<rmg51> find it in synaptic
<InHisName> OK
<InHisName> is synaptic better to remove it than apt-get ?
<rmg51> you should make sure that is what is installed first
<cythes> is it true what I hear that ubuntu is going to take out unity 2d in the next release?
<rmg51> http://askubuntu.com/questions/134346/why-is-unity-2d-being-discontinued
<rmg51> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/uds-q-summary-bye-bye-unity-2d-hello-gnome-shell-spin/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-16
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> Hey SamuraiAlba I just saw one of the superbowl ads,  did you see the one where man was marrying his LOVE ---> bacon ?
<SamuraiAlba> nope
<SamuraiAlba> but LOL
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: found it !    . .. . . . http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrEWmjKh_68
<SamuraiAlba> ROFLMAO
<SamuraiAlba> btw - _B_ in my CCNA-1 class!
<SamuraiAlba> WOOOOWOOOO!
<EvilResistance> its not an A, so i dont care :P
<SamuraiAlba> :P
<SamuraiAlba> Rockin a 3.8GPA :)
 * EvilResistance installs IHateYou (Windows ME mod) onto SamuraiAlba's system, and then hardwires that OS into the system
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<SamuraiAlba> could be worse :O
<InHisName> Only Sammy talks tonight and only EvilResistance cares enough to reply (and in his reply says he does not care!)
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  heh
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  quiet tonight, I know
<EvilResistance> :P
<InHisName> Should I change my name to HeavenlyConductance and attempt a conversation ?
<InHisName> I might get explosive
<EvilResistance> IMO, no
<InHisName> we could go with status quo and discuss the loss of Unity 2D.......
<EvilResistance> wait, was 2d purged?
<InHisName> for 12.10
<EvilResistance> o.O
<InHisName> they're suping up 3D to cover those dumber machines that needed 2D
<EvilResistance> O.o
<EvilResistance> where the hell did they come up with that
<EvilResistance> :/
<EvilResistance> okay, you know what
 * EvilResistance throws his mobile IRC client out the window
<EvilResistance> the word 'heck' got autocorrected to 'hell' :/
<InHisName> now that's just BACKWARDS
<EvilResistance> i know right?
<InHisName> with the name, EvilResistance, you should be more thrilled that this (too much like my reaction)
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  "Resistance" is a separate connection i'm using to diagnose a net issue on another machine
<EvilResistance> in the ideal world, that would be the nick i'm using right now.
<EvilResistance> but unfortunately, its not
 * EvilResistance is annoyed
<EvilResistance> at this
<EvilResistance> STUPID KEYBOARD
 * EvilResistance has a keyboard that's breakyish attached to his mobile device
<InHisName> Keyboard IN addition to the autocorrector is stupid, why is that ?
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  the autocorrector is inherent into the framework of the device
<EvilResistance> i cant turn that off
<EvilResistance> the keyboard is because i would be making huge typo problems if i use the touchscreen keyboard
<EvilResistance> dtugg wpi;d vp,r put ;oke yhod
<EvilResistance> (translated: stuff would come out like this)
<InHisName> I understand why touchscreen kb, but why REAL keyboard stupid?
<Resistance> InHisName:  its a bluetooth keyboard
<Resistance> its not the best either
<Resistance> so...
<Resistance> the signal sometimes doesnt work all the time correctly
<InHisName> is this a phone or touchpad / ipad ?
<Resistance> iPhone
<Resistance> with fold=up bluetooth keyboard
<InHisName> using irssi or however that's spelled ?
<Resistance> Colloquy with a few... modifications... to work with my ZNC
<Resistance> the autocorrect is inherent in the iOS software
<Resistance> and the version of the iOS i'm using doesnt allow me to turn off the autocorrection
<InHisName> Can you send e-mail to a dead guy to complain ?
<Resistance> actually you can, but it autoresponds saying "Im dead, I don't give a [CENSORED]"
<InHisName> Maybe it is his ghost hanging around the autosresponders and the autocorrectors, spooking us ?
<Resistance> lol
<Resistance> might be
 * Resistance requires food, so he goes to heat up some of the salmon he grilled yesterday
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning
<JonathanD> hey
<waltman> *quack*
<InHisName> Does a programmer-ling follow their mentor around saying "*code*, *code*, *code*" ?
<JonathanD> waltman: I have aquired osx media.
<JonathanD> Finally.
<waltman> huzzah
<InHisName> I suspect you did not buy the company, osx media and merge with JonathanD .....
<waltman> InHisName: That's exactly what he did.  BTW, you need to change your nick to iNHisName .
<JonathanD> InHisName: I did. Mostly because they had an OSX disc I needed.
<waltman> Snow Leopard?
<jedijf> waltman: apple's doing iJesus on Sundays now?
<jedijf> maybe steve did ink the deal......
<waltman> iSundays
<InHisName> iAM
<jedijf> iDoubt
<JonathanD> waltman: I have no idea.
<JonathanD> it's the one that shipped with this mac, they found it.
<InHisName> the best disk to use!
<JonathanD> waltman: and it boots.
<JonathanD> how do I shut up this stupid intro :P
<waltman> er, what stupid intro?
<JonathanD> there was music
<JonathanD> and stuff
<JonathanD> it went away, though :)
<JonathanD> Can't say I'm thrilled with the touchpad.
<waltman> I love the touchpad :)
<JonathanD> it's a touchpad.
<JonathanD> Thats a big minus right there :P
<waltman> Especially on the newer models where the touchpad has built-in buttons.
<JonathanD> Buttons might help
<JonathanD> the "giant button" thing is un-nice.
<waltman> on mine if you click on the button right, it treats it as a right-click
<JonathanD> I'm almost done with it, anyway.
<JonathanD> I suppose I could plug in an actual mouse.
<waltman> I was about to suggest that :)
<jedijf> ctrl click or something iirc
<InHisName> is this an HP touchpad ?
<JonathanD> no.
<JonathanD> mac.
<JonathanD> First time fixing anything mac related.
<MutantTurkey> MORNING FOLKSERS
<waltman> I seem to recall that even my old powerbook, tapping on the right was a right-click.
<MobileTurkey> waltman: did you recently have a hiccup in internet at drexel?
<MobileTurkey> mine dropped out for a minute...
<waltman> Not that I've noticed.
<MobileTurkey> okay
<MobileTurkey> might be me
<Resistance> probably is
<Resistance> :P
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-17
<InHisName> does your Tardis look like an English Police Box ?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<InHisName> G'mawnin'
<JonathanD> Hey InHisName
<InHisName> Hi there, JonathanD
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<InHisName> The sky
<JonathanD> Yes.
<InHisName> and real soon, the sun
<JonathanD> Yes it is.
<JonathanD> it looks sort of sunish now.
<JonathanD> Goin for a run.
<JonathanD> InHisName: give a talk at fosscon.
<JonathanD> Back.
<JonathanD> Morning cosmicpizza
<cosmicpizza> mornin' all
<JonathanD> Whats new?
<cosmicpizza> a new prez
<cosmicpizza> and you'll have new one too i think
<cosmicpizza> a new one
<JonathanD> Sounds good.
<InHisName> is fosscon this week?   am I able to join online and listen?
<JonathanD> its aug 11
<InHisName> Oh, I thought you meant you were giving a talk today.  Still a couple of months to prepare.
<JonathanD> yes.
<JonathanD> no, I want you to give a talk ;)
<teddy-dbear> JonathanD: is so desperate for speakers I'm just waiting for him to ask me 8-)
<JonathanD> teddy-dbear: speak at fosscon.
<JonathanD> teddy-dbear: I'm proactive, not desperate :)
<teddy-dbear> not yet ;-)
<JonathanD> We have a good number coming in already, imo.
<JonathanD> maybe half a dozen right now, including keynote, and we haven't sent the call yet. Hopefully doing that today :)
<JonathanD> jedijf: know what we need?
<JonathanD> nm, other channel.
<InHisName> talking about what's up:  the sky and the sun    --- is WAY too dull of a subject to stick people with that I wont do that, JonathanD
<JonathanD> InHisName: you can do the ubuntu installfest.
<InHisName> besides its not related enough to linux subject.
<MutantTurkey> yess goodness
<MutantTurkey> X11 networking is great
<MutantTurkey> sitting here with my Mac, using the mac monitor, with my lappy next to me, using my lappy over x11
<MutantTurkey> i don't want to fud wayland, but it's a killer feature
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: so, in other words, you would like to give a talk on it at fosscon.
<MutantTurkey> when's that?
<JonathanD> aug 11
<MutantTurkey> nooooo
<MutantTurkey> the one day i go to the beach....
<MutantTurkey> fssdfasdfaskfasfgjasflghjadl;fhj;ladfhjadl;fkhjaldkfhjdfjhkleajhgl;aefkjhadlfhgj
<MutantTurkey> "The facility is not handicap accessible"
<JonathanD> skip beach
<MutantTurkey> it's two weeks
<JonathanD> thats wrong actually, it is now
<MutantTurkey> I leave the 7th or something
<MutantTurkey> you'll have to go all lame man on me and drop me through the ceiling
<MutantTurkey> waltman: I upgraded my machine from the old G5 macs to this new hot thang
<waltman> yay
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<waltman> MutantTurkey: You know, plug is looking for speakers too :)
<MutantTurkey> I wouldn't even know what to speak  about
<MutantTurkey> "the effects of systematic repression and psychological warfare"
<waltman> sounds great to me :)
<MutantTurkey> heh
<ChinnoDog> gobble
<MutantTurkey> how do you change your X cursor?
<InHisName> trade your "X" key cap with the "Y" key cap
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> http://drupal.org/project/footheme
<MutantTurkey> whoops
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-18
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey.
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<InHisName> Morning
<InHisName> Harrumph!  Mr Bacon came and went already
<teddy-dbear> Morning
<InHisName> well, hello, teddy-dbear!   So you went to work with Randy ?
<teddy-dbear> never
<JonathanD> fosscon tickets are on sale.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-19
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> 0/
<InHisName> morning all
<rmg51> time to head off to PACS
<waltman> oh, it's PACS day?
<JonathanD> yes.
<waltman> The main item on my to-do list today is to buy a suit.
<JonathanD> a suit!
<waltman> Yeah, I want to have a decent suit to wear for my defense.
<waltman> It's been a long time since I've word a suit :)
<waltman> er,.bought a suit.
<waltman> Like the late 90s.
<waltman> There's a Jos. A. Bank down in Haverford. They've got a sale -- buy 1 get 2 free. But I don't need 3 suits...
<InHisName> half price sale might be more useful, depending on orig price
<InHisName> Willow Grove Mall is short few blocks from PACS meeting place, waltman
<InHisName> several suit sellers are there
<jedijf> waltman: buy the 3, will use now, job hunting, and it's a great suit and a great deal
<jedijf> the ad has been driving me crazy, and i have enough suits
<waltman> jedijf: yeah, there's that.
<waltman> jedijf: I saw an ad for Men's Warehouse last night with a similar sale, but maybe it was only buy 1 get 1 free.
<waltman> jedijf: I opted for the 1-suit-at-50%-off option :)
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: do you have one of these yet? http://getpebble.com/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-20
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i don't do wristwatches; never did. even though i do like looking at some as jewelry.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i do have a pen that lights up when a call is received
<InHisName> I thought it was a 'paper thin' watch.   Looked a bit bulky in the movie.
<waltman> I'm skeptical that they can do all that animation in eInk.  I do wear a watch, mainly because when I'm trying to catch the train it's easier to check my wrist than to pull out my phone.
<ChinnoDog> I only wear them as jewelry but the pebble might actually do something useful.
<ChinnoDog> I'm pretty sure a watch worn as jewelry would have the same effect regardless of whether it worked or not
<waltman> If you're just wearing it as jewelry, you could get one of those silly analog watches where it's impossible to tell time because it only has hands, but no number/divisions around the circle.
<InHisName> Might be able to buy a $3,000 watch for $100 when it is totally unfixable,  still good to go as 'jewelry' though.
<waltman> I'm more practical when it comes to watches.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> Yo JonathanD
<waltman> morning.
<jedijf> waltman: were you dissing movado, one of my faves?
<waltman> jedijf: That depends. Do they make silly watches where it's impossible to tell time?
<ChinnoDog> but waltman, if it had numbers on it where would the challenge be?
<pleia2> I think some people believe figuring out what time it is shouldn't be a challenge ;)
<waltman> I've got enough challenges in my life, such as not missing my train.
<waltman> OK, suppose you're a supermarket checkout person and the customer says, "I don't think this is all going to fit in my reusable bag. Let me buy another one."
<waltman> Do you take that as a challenge to try to stuff all 50 lbs of groceries into the original bag, or do you split the load evenly between the two bags?
<pleia2> hehe
<waltman> My guy at Wegmans was all "Look, it all fit!"
<waltman> Then I go to lift up the bag and I'm worried the straps are going to break.
<waltman> I wonder why he thought I decided to buy the second bag.
<rmg51> wimp ;-)
<waltman> rmg51: I was still going to have to carry the second bag!
<rmg51> where's the challenge?
<waltman> the challenge was in redistributing the weight before the person behind my finished checking out :)
<waltman> I should just give up on subtlety and politeness.
<rmg51> next time go with more then one bag :-/
<waltman> I had two bags, but one of them had ripped.  That's why I bought the second bag.
<waltman> Maybe I wasn't clear in my explanation. The first thing I purchased at the cash register was a second reusable bag. The clerk rang it up, put it behind him, and then stuffed all 50 lbs of groceries into my original bag.
<rmg51> should of bought the bag before you shopped
<waltman> a) I didn't know how much I was going to get, and b) why would that have helped?
<waltman> c) they sell the bags at the registers, presumably for exactly the situation I  had
<rmg51> you would of had two bags to use right away
<rmg51> instead of having someone think you just wanted to buy a bag not use it right away
<rmg51> that happens way too often
<waltman> but...but...why would you even BOTHER trying to overstuff everything into one bag when you've got two to play with?
<rmg51> because the clerk is silly
<waltman> thank you!
<rmg51> if he wasn't so silly he would be working in IT :-D
<jedijf> waltman: what knid of watch was the clerk wearing?
<jedijf> kind
<pleia2> lol
<InHisName> he was wearing a paper watch with NO numbers and no hands, just tiny nubs. So you have to really work at figuring out the time.
<waltman> jedijf: I didn't notice
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-13
<ChinnoDog> chirp
<InHisName> Does it work ? with lotsa hours ?
<ChinnoDog> It does so far. I won't know how long it actually lasts until I go through a few discharge cycles.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanS> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<rmg51> jedijf: Roling's Bakery is still open
<rmg51> I went by yesterday morning and they were open
<jedijf> darn
<ChinnoDog> I just compiled a C++ program on my phone. That is pretty neat.
<InHisName> phones can compile without tying up phone for hours and hours ?
<waltman> And without draining the battery?
<ChinnoDog> It compiled pretty quickly. I wrote Qt application of a few lines and compiled and ran it
<ChinnoDog> idk about the battery drain. 99% of the time will be spent in the editor so I don't imagine that gcc will do much harm even if it is CPU intensive.
<ChinnoDog> If you want to see for yourself then you have to get C4droid.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: You seem to be confusing clock time with cpu time
<waltman> When you're editing, the cpu spends most of its time idle and consuming very few resources
<ChinnoDog> Yes, and the screen draws the most power
<ChinnoDog> We were talking about compiling though
<waltman> At least on my iphone, it's true that the screen consumes a lot of power. But the screen PLUS something else consumes a ton more.
<waltman> e.g. running the gps for an extended period, it gets pretty warm
<waltman> or trying to connect when I have a weak cell signal
<ChinnoDog> The S3 battery drain from the screen is above average because of the technology in use. The drain while using the editor shouldn't be bad. Yes, I wouldn't want to do that all the time though given that I more than tripled my battery capacity yesterday I could probably get away with it pretty easily.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-14
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
 * ChinnoDog yawns loudly
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
 * InHisName yawns quietly
<ChinnoDog> I wouldn't mind going back to sleep
<ChinnoDog> bacon
<InHisName> pickled pigs knuckles
<ChinnoDog> yuck
<MutantTurkey> so I need to get a gift for my girlfriend
<MutantTurkey> any ideas?
<teddy-dbear> a teddy bear! 8-)
<MutantTurkey> haha
<waltman> chocolate!
<waltman> Just don't get her chocolate AND a teddy bear, because the teddy bear will eat the chocolate.
<teddy-dbear> so true :-D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-15
<InHisName> Mmmm, maybe a chocolate teddy bear ?
<InHisName> Wait !
<InHisName> Chocolate dipped bacon !
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Morning
<ChinnoDog> hi peeps
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<ChinnoDog> afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-16
<InHisName> Evening
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> hi JonathanD
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> luckily nothing at this hour
<rmg51> just reading the morning paper
<JonathanD> excellent.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> rmg51: What is newsworthy today?
<rmg51> JonathanD: is going to do a talk for the Linux SIG at PACS this Sat.
<rmg51> other then that nothing that I know of
<InHisName> Good drizzly morning
<ChinnoDog> No drizzle here. Just overcast.
<waltman> just kinda humid in philly
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> very humid
<MutantTurkey> i hate it!
<MutantTurkey> weirdly makes my skin feel dry
<waltman> must be murder on your feathers, too
<MutantTurkey> tell me about it
<MutantTurkey> they're already oil'y enough
<teddy-dbear> I'm back
<teddy-dbear> did you miss me
<teddy-dbear> did you even notice I was gone
<teddy-dbear> do you even care
<MutantTurkey> no.
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> NOOOO!O!O!O!O!O!
<teddy-dbear> didn't think so
<InHisName> I missed the chocolate
<teddy-dbear> so would I
<teddy-dbear> but I still have a stash :-[
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-17
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey.
<InHisName> Morning
<InHisName> a month ago I did something to remove older linuxes from /boot and grub.   I forgot what I did.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> hi
<teddy-dbear> bye
<teddy-dbear> stupid kernel updates
<teddy-dbear> 2 days in a row
<teddy-dbear> time to reboot again
<teddy-dbear> I hope this doesn't happen again tomorrow :P
<ChinnoDog> morning
 * waltman assumes that teddy-dbear's kernel is made of chocolate
<ChinnoDog> Is it really necessary to reboot after kernel updates? I usually install the update but don't bother rebooting until I have a better reason to do so.
<JonathanD> You're supposed to shutdown, get coffee, make toast, put bacon on it, add some cheese, come back, drink coffee, then turn it back on.
<JonathanD> (this assumes you are currently at work)
<ChinnoDog> You are right, that procedure is better.
<waltman> JonathanD: you left out the chocolate
<InHisName> If in a hurry, chocolate dipped bacon
<teddy-dbear> waltman: if only
<ChinnoDog> I tried chocolate covered bacon. I don't like it. I think it is too sweet; at least, the one I tried was. I like the sweet and salty combo though. I eat sour mango dipped in salt.
<ChinnoDog> Well, maybe sour mango isn't that sweet. It is kind of hard to describe that.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-18
<ChinnoDog> star_trek++
<JonathanD> morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> hi JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> you all ready for your big moment?
<JonathanD> oh, yes.
<rmg51> I'm off to Acme
<rmg51> still have to go food shopping :P
<JonathanD> Acme is your store of choice?
<JonathanD> The acme I used to go to seemed weird.
<JonathanD> I assume some of them are less weird.
<rmg51> depends on the people
<rmg51> I have mostly good people
<JonathanD> As do most things.
<JonathanD> I'm wondering what time I should get to PACS?
<JonathanD> jedijf: what time should I be at PACS
<rmg51> always get the fresh muffins right out of the oven :-D
<JonathanD> I made muffins.
<JonathanD> with ice cream.
<JonathanD> mint chocolete chip.
<rmg51> the linux sig isn't till i pm
<rmg51> make that 1 pm
<JonathanD> I prefer i pm
<rmg51> too early in the morning for good typing
<JonathanD> I'll head over for lunch then
<JonathanD> they have a lot of options there.
<rmg51> JonathanD: I'll be in the cafe around 12
<JonathanD> I'll attempt the same.
<rmg51> usually along the back wall
<rmg51> near an outlet
<rmg51> time to head out
<JonathanD> rmg51: is the wifi usable?
<JonathanD> I need to get people to connect to my pad
<rmg51> yes
<rmg51> bye
<JonathanD> bye
<rmg51> off to PACS
<waltman> oh right, that's today, isn't it?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<waltman> morning, bear
<JonathanD> hi teddy-dbear, waltman
<teddy-dbear> hi JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy!
<waltman> how's pacs?
<teddy-dbear> slow
<waltman> it's the weather
<teddy-dbear> it's the sig leader ;-)
<JonathanD> teddy-dbear: I'm heading out in a few.
<JonathanD> teddy-dbear: hows the wifi.
<teddy-dbear> never know
<teddy-dbear> sometimes it's good
<teddy-dbear> other times it doesn't work at all
<JonathanD> teddy-dbear: I'll bring wifi.
<JonathanD> hopefully it works :)
<teddy-dbear> it is working or I wouldn't be talking to you
<JonathanD> this is good.
<teddy-dbear> no comment
<JonathanD> the wifi working part is good.
<JonathanD> and the you talking part is good
<JonathanD> just to be clear :)
<JonathanD> Leaving in a few.
<teddy-dbear> are you sure?
<JonathanD> should be a little early.
<teddy-dbear> bye
<JonathanD> maybe get some giant-chinese.
<teddy-dbear> everyone is a giant next to me =-O
<teddy-dbear> stupid Giant wifi :P
<waltman> what time's JonathanD's talk?
<teddy-dbear> 1pm
<waltman> hmm, pondering crashing it :)
<teddy-dbear> bring chocolate ;-)
<teddy-dbear> that way I won't kick you out :-[
<waltman> I'll grab a donut downstairs :)
<waltman> but to be honest, I just saw the talk, so I think I'm going to skip it
<teddy-dbear> k
<JonathanD> hi waltman
<JonathanD> waltman: I'll be doing it again the first saturday :)
<ChinnoDog> life
<IdleOne> is
<TheLordOfTime> the
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-19
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> life is the morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-12
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-13
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Happy Happy Tuesday
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-14
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/ everyone
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * InHisName streaches
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-15
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<lazyPower> \o
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs,turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> Morning Ted o/
<teddy-dbear> \o
<InHisName> afternoon
<lazyPower> yey dashboarding for fun and profit https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ZDsEdg4tzSk/U3Sy9TRHlPI/AAAAAAAAJI4/iMeW_2VxUSc/w1186-h878-no/IMG_20140515_082728.jpg
<Pici> yay
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-16
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning
<InHisName> lazyPower: your screen needs straightening up
<InHisName> morn
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> InHisName: or i should hold the phone straight :P
<ChinnoDog> morning
 * ChinnoDog eats a donut
<lazyPower> If you missed today's charm school and are interested in juju, and dont know if you *really* want to commit anything to it, get started in vagrant. We cover the very basics and use cases for vagrant with juju - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLNPn2rQynM
<InHisName> lazyPower: maybe its your landlord and the floor is all tilted ?
 * InHisName has NO interest in a lowly donut, just at at a Reading Chinese Buffet.   NOT hungry.
<InHisName> ate
<ChinnoDog> Mine was a dunkin donut.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-17
<Guest62777> Hi guys, got an issue with installing 14.04 (and since it's based on Ubuntu, also LinuxMint 16)
<BlueAlchemy> Morning all, anyone here and available?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-18
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> afternoon
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-11
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters, silly turkey and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-12
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-13
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-14
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-15
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/ room that i've been silent in for nearly a month
<teddy-dbear> just like everyone else
<teddy-dbear> time to gob
<teddy-dbear> bye
<JonathanD> hi lazyPower
<lazyPower> :)
<lazyPower> its nice to poke the room occasionally and see that we're all still shakin
<ChinnoDog> Why can't ruby use same package manager as everything else?
<rmg51> because then life would be to easy for you and you wouldn't have anything to complain about :-D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-16
<waltman> I thought everything used its own package manager!
<ChinnoDog> Every linux flavor, ok. Ruby has to has its own though. Not only is that inconvenient but it must be a lot of work for them to ensure it works on every platform.
<jthan> ChinnoDog: ruby-- perl-- python++
<ChinnoDog> C++
<jthan> Was that a C++++?
<jthan> or a C++?
<ChinnoDog> The former. I want to write everything in C++11
<ChinnoDog> jthan: I've now experienced puppet.
<ChinnoDog> There are worse things than puppet.
<jthan> ChinnoDog: have you /really/?
<rmg51> off to PACS
<rmg51> talk to the bear
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-17
<jackson> morning
<rmg51> o/
<ChinnoDog> jthan: I built a puppet configuration to deploy a rails app to a CentOS 6.5 server. Is that "really"?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-16
<icey> ahoy
<lazyPower> o/ icey
<lazyPower> top o the mornin to ya
 * lazyPower shares the coffee
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-17
<ChinnoDog> crickets
<ChinnoDog> Anyone know if it is possible to run a window manager within a window? i.e. could I create a window with its own desktop and panel?
<ChinnoDog> Xephyr
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> o/
<icey> ahoy
<icey> you're on early lazyPower
<lazyPower> i am
<lazyPower> my sleep schedule has shifted
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-18
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-19
<rmg51> Morning
<Jackson> mornin
<Jackson> g
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything ele
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-20
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-21
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> off to PACS
<rmg51> talk to the bear
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<teddy-dbear> bye-bye
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> Mornin o/
<JonathanD> Morning folks.
<ChinnoDog> \o
<MutantTurkey> o/.
<JonathanD> I'm putting a spot in for a table at FOSSCON. Logo from here for the "sponsor" blurb? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam
<MutantTurkey> 3 more days at my job
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: oh?
<MutantTurkey> yup
<MutantTurkey> then i get 2 days off
<JonathanD> Is this good?
<MutantTurkey> then back to the grind at my new job
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> v good
<JonathanD> Awesome :)
<JonathanD> Congrats.
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> feel a bit out of my element but
<MutantTurkey> you know should be a good challenge
<JonathanD> That can be a good thing, yeah.
<MutantTurkey> 'magento functional business analyst'  is my new title
<JonathanD> Nifty :)
<MutantTurkey> essentially it's a pretty big corporation, they bought another company and need a person to integrate the new companies magento eCommerce site in with their erp system
<MutantTurkey> and then to be the liason between the company the vendors who up until now were doing a majority of the work.
<MutantTurkey> who are apparently is some ukranian web shop
<MutantTurkey> then spec out stuff for them, review thier code, integrate ti
<MutantTurkey> basically just try and get a handle on this sit
<jedijf> JonathanD: http://ubuntupennsylvania.org/images/pa_loco_logo_orange_thin.png
<JonathanD> jedijf: thanks, I'll do it todya.
<JonathanD> *today.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> teddy-dbear: do you have a script that runs on first login each day that posts...?
<ChinnoDog> morning peeps
<teddy-dbear> icey: I just type it out each day with my own paws;-)
<waltman> teddy-dbear: Even during the winter when you're hibernating?
<teddy-dbear> I just sleep a lot all the time
<teddy-dbear> I never hibernate
<teddy-dbear> teddy bears don't hibernate
<lazyPower> teddy-dbear: there's an untapped market out there that doesn't know this. You should write a book on the habits of teddybears
<lazyPower> or a documentary
<teddy-dbear> have you ever tried to type with paws? :P
<lazyPower> once
<lazyPower> it was difficult. I'm impressed by your skill
<swift110> hey all
<lazyPower> heya swifty
<L3gacy> hai
<ChinnoDog> hi swift110
<swift110> hey ChinnoDog how are you
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
 * icey still isn't convinced that teddy-dbear isn't a bot
<teddy-dbear> http://gallery.ubuntupennsylvania.org/v/20080823/IMG_6287.JPG.html
<teddy-dbear> me^
<waltman> teddy-dbear: You look so sad there!
<waltman> Probably due to lack of chocolate.
<teddy-dbear> due to lack of oreo cake :-(
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-14
<HiramAbif> "Meetings 1st/3rd Thurs nights" - where at? or just on here?
<swift110> hey
<HiramAbif> hey there
<HiramAbif> hey swift, how's it going?
<swift110> im good HiramAbif and you
<HiramAbif> kind of beat, but can't complain really
<HiramAbif> what part of philly?
<HiramAbif> err, well PA I guess heh
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> time to reboot says Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-19
<waltman> I'd been putting off upgrading my linode to 18.04 after my desktop had a few small issues. Finally did it tonight and it only took a few minutes.
<waltman> Just the one little fail2ban change that I already knew about and fixed right away.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Afternoon, all
